# Arlo still has bacterial skin infection



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo skin problems started late last year since then he has barely been off anti-biotics and as of today is back on the steroids again It has really flared up and has little red spots on belly and back end which he will chew breaking the skin. Today the vets latest plan is to have him in for the day on Wednesday and shave his rear end to the skin, he says he thinks the furr is interfering with the healing process, he said it will be painful for him and they will have to do it in short bursts through the day. I feel like I am sending him to be tortured. Do you think I should push for a local aneasectic and get it done in one go?(not sure if that is possible) My husband took him today he is not happy about the whole thing. Has anyone else had something like this go on so long and what would you do about the shaving?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh gosh Amanda, that's a hard one! I don't know how to advise you. I hope someone else on here has some experience they can share. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh poor babe, I hope he gets better soon! I have no advice. I personally wouldnt want to put him under any unnecissary locals. is it that chapped and sore that it will hurt to be shaved?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes it is quite bad, will make it bleed and thats why the vet said short bursts because it will be so painful, I am just imagining him being taken out of the kennel everytime knowing they are going to hurt him again  I just hope if we go ahead it will be worth it as it has been this bad before and they didn't suggest it then. I also don't feel we are getting to the root cause.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

is there nothing they can give him to numb the area? poor baby. that is awful.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh dear 
I wonder about the shaving plan, as when Weller was castrated it wasn't the wound that annoyed him it was the itch from where he had been shaved! It drove him crazy. I would check again with the vet and ask if this could possibly happen to Arlo. So although shaving will increase airflow is it possible it could further irritate his sensitive skin?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I need to talk to the vet again before I just let him go.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> Oh dear
> I wonder about the shaving plan, as when Weller was castrated it wasn't the wound that annoyed him it was the itch from where he had been shaved! It drove him crazy. I would check again with the vet and ask if this could possibly happen to Arlo. So although shaving will increase airflow is it possible it could further irritate his sensitive skin?


Thank you so much for that something I will definately bring up.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would definitely talk again. I wouldn't be happy knowing my dog was going to be shaved and it be as painful as they are expecting.
Does he have a short coat? If not I do think it'll be worth taking him nice and short, this will not irritate his skin but will still improve the air circulation to his skin.
Have you tried changing diet etc?
It sounds like he has quite an allergy going on, perhaps to dust mites or something? Apologies if you have already had all that advice on another thread, if you had one about Arlo and his itchies.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

If he is allergic to dust mites then he has no hope in our house!! We have changed his diet at the time it seemed to help a bit. I do try and keep his coat as long a possible, may need a rethink on that.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would definitely go for a sort coat. The long coat is quite heavy and will pull on his skin. It will also keep cleaner and will dry off quickly. I do mean really quite short, like half inch. It may only need to be a temporary measure but I feel it really could help.
Regarding diet I would go RAW if at all possible but if not a completely grain free kibble would be good. Applaws, Barking heads, Purizon, Origen are all good brands and do grain free ranges.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would really worry about how this would affect him if the shaving was to be as painful as you say. Poor guy will not like going to the vets after that. 

I don't know what to advise. 

How does your vet know this is a bacterial infection? Has the vet taken skin scrapings? You would think if he knew the bacteria he would be able to treat the bacteria specifically.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh poor boy, it does seem quite a harsh treatment, i would definitely try a very short coat first before a total shave, has you looked into any vets that specialise in skin conditions? sorry again if you have already done lots of research, but I believe most vets generalise like our gp's do and it maybe worth trying to find a specialist?


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I totally agree with a second talk to the Vet and possibly a second opinion before shaving the area! I asked for a "Hygeine clip" several months ago and Sami came back with his entire tummy shaved, including his anal area. When they shaved over his scrotal area it irritated where he had been neutered the YEAR before and became inflammed. He licked the area so much it became very red and swollen. I had to take him to the Vet for antibiotics, two injections, and a round of steroids! It took almost 3 weeks to clear up and a pair of pants for a week, which he HATED. I called the groomer and told her to note that on his info card to avoid this every happening again. The next visit I forgot to remind her and it was done AGAIN!!!!!! Not shaved quite as short, but we went through ANOTHER 2 weeks of licking and misery! I had to get a topical antibiotic spray to use 4 or 5 times per day. In total I spent over $150 for that goof . . . twice!! Soooo my point is Arlo obviously has sensitive skin and I fear him being shaved in an already irritated area?? Wish you all the best as this is a worry for you . . . plz get a second opinion.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for the advice (due to some sad family news my heads not straight at the moment) I knew you would all help me see the wood for the trees. The vet won't like it but NO shave at the moment, I can't risk him being more irritated. He did have a skin scrape in the very begining and the result was bacterial infection it was never suggested to find out what sort. Skin specialist is a good idea, I know in the past I have read repeated anti biotics can cause problems I prefer the sound of the spray and I hate him having steroids. Im wondering if we bath him in his special shampoo and then I have a go at cutting him as short as I can manage.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Arlo, I hope they get it sorted quickly and painlessly for him soon x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I would also try switching to a raw diet before doing any shaving. I feel so bad. I really hope he is going to be ok. Hugs to him and you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe try adding coconut oil to his diet too? It's supposed to a good antinflammatory and good for skin health and healing.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Other than being itchy and chewing sometimes Arlo is fine in himself thankfully. They are on a raw/home cooked diet at the moment but certain things I shy away from want to look into getting a premixed one delivered.

Will get some coconut oil, I have seen about it on here but didn't think, I also did wonder if there could anything homopathic.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well with people they say oatmeal baths sooth skin. He might just try to eat the bathwater though. Good luck with him Amanda and virtual hugs to you in a stressful time.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

My old westie used to suffer with skin infections, when it was bad we had to bath her every 2 days with maliseb shampoo,you have to leave it on the skin for 10 minutes before rinsing off. It's a anti fungal shampoo,I don't know if you have tried this. It used to calm her skin down. Hope it all gets sorted out soon for arlo x x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat53 (Marilyn) might be on soon to talk about Bowen... I'm sure it would help to alleviate symptoms, have a look at this:

http://www.totallybowen.co.uk/canine/conditions/canine allergies.htm


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

eddie1 said:


> My old westie used to suffer with skin infections, when it was bad we had to bath her every 2 days with maliseb shampoo,you have to leave it on the skin for 10 minutes before rinsing off. It's a anti fungal shampoo,I don't know if you have tried this. It used to calm her skin down. Hope it all gets sorted out soon for arlo x x


This is the shampoo he has been given, he has had it for some time now. I wanted him to do a test for yeast infection but the vet was convinced it wasn't that?
He is fast asleep now completely unaware how he makes me worry


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Arlo hope they figure out what is causing this. Too bad they have to shave him when his skin is so raw poor thing! Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds like a really uncomfortable problem to have. Hope you can find something to help


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would definitely try Canine Bowen. Was also wondering it hydro therapy could help. Would you say Arlo is a nervy dog? Bowen would help with stress. Might even go down the acupuncture route. Personally would have a look at all or any of these before having him shaved. I would have a long talk with your vet and try some alternative therapy. If you need help finding a canine bowen therapist let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

arlo said:


> Other than being itchy and chewing sometimes Arlo is fine in himself thankfully. They are on a raw/home cooked diet at the moment but certain things I shy away from want to look into getting a premixed one delivered.
> 
> Will get some coconut oil, I have seen about it on here but didn't think, I also did wonder if there could anything homopathic.


If you are interested in pre-mixed raw I would recommend Nutriment, it may be worth just ringing them for a chat to they are usually very helpful. (www.nutriment.co), Sorry to hear you have been having a rough time. xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Some info from Dogs Naturally Magazine, hopes it's some help .

A healthy diet is key to internal health; this must be chosen based on your pet’s needs. Often a raw diet is ideal, but some pets may digest lightly cooked or canned food better.

4 – There are many supplements which can decrease inflammation and strengthen the immune system, among them: Omega 3 fatty acids (decrease inflammation and itchiness), Vitamin E (antioxidant, decreases inflammation), Flavonoids (decrease inflammation, improve immune response), colostrum (strengthen immune response), probiotics (replenish normal bacterial flora in the intestines), and mushroom polysaccharides (enhance immunity). These should be chosen with the help of your holistic veterinarian.

5 – There are some topical treatments which help relieve itchiness without suppressing the immune system.

Colloidal oatmeal soaks, available in human pharmacies, can be mixed up as a bath and then the pet can soak in it, or, alternatively, mix up a third of a package in a quart to a gallon of water and pour it over the pet, wetting the affected areas thoroughly. Don’t rinse afterwards, just blot the furry parts dry and let the skin air dry. You can also put the solution in a spray bottle and spray it as often as desired through the day to help soothe the itchy skin.

For spot treatment on itchy areas you can use non-alcohol containing formulations such as:

Aloe vera gel is very soothing when applied to inflamed areas.

Calendula spray or cream soothes the skin and prevents infection.

Hypericum/Calendula creams are excellent on painful sores to soothe and prevent infection.

Urtica cream and Chickweed cream both decrease itchiness.

Witch hazel ointment (NOT the distilled alcohol based liquid) is useful for inflamed areas.

Keys® Redi Care is an herbal spray which is both soothing to skin and promotes healing.

Cooled plain black tea is an excellent cleanser and astringent, although it will stain light coats.

6 – Herbal treatments (Chinese or Western formulas) can help many dogs. They are chosen based on the individual’s signs.


This looks encouraging from Healthy Pets ...

The Disinfecting Process

"Now I take a clean washcloth and soak it in the diluted povidone iodine solution.

My helper is going to hold Rosco up so I can access his belly and disinfect his sores. I'm just wiping the iodine-soaked washcloth over his sores, which removes the bacteria around the eruptions.

All animals, including humans, have normal levels of flora (bacteria) on the skin, as does Rosco. The goal isn't to rub the skin raw of all bacteria, but just gently disinfect the whole belly, paying special attention to the areas where there are lesions and eruptions that could evolve into a more serious, secondary skin infection.

Now I'll rinse out the washcloth, do one more swipe across Rosco's tummy, and pat him dry.

The great thing about povidone iodine is it's completely harmless if ingested. So Rosco can lick his belly with no problem.

I recommend you do this disinfecting process twice a day if your dog has a minor skin infection or other problem. It has effectively resolved all the skin infections my dogs have acquired and prevented the need for antibiotics."


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I have lots of things I now want to try thanks to all the wonderful advice. I feel quite angry with my vet at the moment, he just continually throws anti-biotics and steroids at us. Got coconut oil which if it does what it says on the pot could be amazing. I use cold tea on his eyes as when his skin flares up he also gets conjuctivitus. Going to check out nutriment as I do worry if I am getting the balance of food right. I will trim him and once his skin is healed will get him cut shorter by a groomer. He can be a bit of a stress head so if we get no where with these other things will look into the Bowen method, I think I could do with some myself

Arlo sends a big lick of thanks for all the great advice and wishes, that have saved him from a horrible day tomorrow x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe go to another vet for another opinion?

Like with human doctors different people can have a different approach


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm so glad that you feel as if there are options now to the radical painful shave off and I hope something that you try does the trick. Poor Arlo, poor you.
Do keep us posted - just knowing about each other's dogs through the forum means that we are genuinely concerned when they are not right.
:hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Check out My Itchy Dog too, there's a shampoo on there, not sure it will cure but certainly will relieve, the reports are of almost instant relief.... I can't remember what it's called but it's got neem and other herbs in. I bought a bar if neem soap when Mable was itching, not only was the itch relieved but her coat had never been nicer despite trying most of the shampoos we've all tried on her, her coat can be coarse and hard to manage, lovely and soft and not a matt insight. Hope you feel brighter soon Arlo xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Keep us all posted, and remember to keep a record of what you try, when you try it and how often etc. just in case he starts to feel better, you will know what you have been doing, and if there is a new flare up, you might be able to notice what you have stopped doing.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How is Arlo? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Could he be allergic to chicken?


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

His back has healed up lovely so I am so pleased I didn't get him shaved, however his tummy is terrible at the moment he is still on anti biotics. We have changed his diet and are using coconut oil. I want to get him clipped short but while his skin is bad I don't think a groomer would want to do it. I am going to wait until the end of the anti biotics and see where we go from there. Think we will ask if he can be referred to a skin specialist. He is fine in himself though


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Hugs to all of you. Seems like you have a lot going on. I'm so glad he is himself. I have finally gotten Jake onto lamb and off chicken. I'm thrilled. Though I pray his rash won't come back this year. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

When I order my next batch of food I will omit chicken for a month and see if that helps.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> When I order my next batch of food I will omit chicken for a month and see if that helps.


Last time I wasn't able to get him off chicken. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad he is better! I'm thinking of changing Molly to lamb too she seems to itch a lot lately but she does need a haircut so maybe that is why?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Amanda

This may sound stupid (I thought it was). But nacho suffered from bad sores on his tummy. Went to the vets and they said it was a bacteria infection. Went back again and they said it was a grass allergy.... we spent so much on creams, antibiotics etc then manuka honey was suggested... nothing worked! We found out after months and months that it was a flea allergy!! We used spot on every month so the vet disregarded it. Turns out he was immune to it and we found a couple of fleas. I swapped him to some flea tablets and bingo... no more sores. After about a week, it cleared up! It didn't look like flea bites. It looked like big round sores a bit like ring worm, red and irratable. 

Just a thought. Nacho was NEVER covered in fleas and didn't scratch like a dog with fleas normally does and we had to search for them like a monkey but they were there and were the reason they were causing the irritation.

Your situation maybe completely different but I thought I would share my experience.

Best of luck.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you Susie, I am up for trying anything, we use the spot on every month and the vet like you counted out flea allergy, I have been thinking could the flea treatment possibly be causing it? A previous dog I had, had a grass allergy and this is not the same. I didn't know you could get flea tablets? Will enquire at the vets if they stock them as he is due another treatment on Wednesday, what is the name of the ones you use?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

*flea tablets*

Hi Amanda

We didn't either and our vet did not stock them. I was extremely dubious of using them. I am very particular on giving Nacho the best food and recommended treatments. However I took a risk and just went to the local supermarket (Tesco) and got him Bob Martin flea tablets. Nacho has been absolutely fine on them and they have worked a treat. Certainly beats taking the risk with them than having him in so much discomfort and his skin is looking great ever since. We also thought it was an allergy to the spot on too but it was definitely the fleas themselves.

Good luck! x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you will definately try them, the more things I try I may hit the nail on the head before he has to have another range of tests. When his skin is bad he does get conjuntivtus which makes me think it might not be flea related but stranger things have happened and I would like him to have a break from advocate or frontline for a month. Sometimes I think the vet is quite happy not to solve it as it means regular payments for him for the steroids and anti biotics etc! We will beat this!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Best of luck. I do hope you find a remedy soon!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Be very very wary of using Bob Martin flea products, there is a huge amount of info out there regarding it poisoning pets. Admittedly this is usually the spot on product but I wouldn't have been able to sleep tonight had I not pointed it out. Please please be careful and I would only recommend using chemicals prescribed by your vet, I know there is talk of fleas becoming immune to frontline but there are others or natural repellents you can use. 
Just hit google to get a taste of the hideous effects caused by BM.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Our vet uses Effipro instead as they think fleas are becoming immune to other treatments. They also recommend changing the treatment every 6-8 months.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Be very very wary of using Bob Martin flea products, there is a huge amount of info out there regarding it poisoning pets. Admittedly this is usually the spot on product but I wouldn't have been able to sleep tonight had I not pointed it out. Please please be careful and I would only recommend using chemicals prescribed by your vet, I know there is talk of fleas becoming immune to frontline but there are others or natural repellents you can use.
> Just hit google to get a taste of the hideous effects caused by BM.


Hi Karen

Yes I was also weary too. I did say that to Amanda. We have had no problems with the tablets though but I agree to seek professional advice as I had read lots about the bob martin spot on on google. We tried all sorts of spot on which didn't work so went for the tablet option instead.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Our dog is allergic to fleas too! I took her to the vet when she had a similar sounding rash on her belly. She would chew and bite and cause lesions, when the vet saw her the first thing she said it was a flea allergy ( I didn't even see a flea on her!) She said it is usually from adult fleas, and the flea stuff she was on only killed eggs, so we switched from Sentinal to Frontline plus. Our vet told us to use Benadryl ( 25 mg tablet three times a day) which really helped with the itching and inflammation! And I bathed her in collidial oatmeal and put on a herbal salve (calendula, lavender oil, beeswax). 
I agree to check with another vet, It's always good to have a second opinion, especially since it has gone on for so long! 
Going on a limited ingredient diet might really help too, try staying away from Chicken, Beef, Corn and grains and do a turkey/duck, venison and potato kibble food. It would have to say Limited Ingredient on the bag or read the label, many brands might say it's duck or rabbit, but still have chicken in it, same with canned foods! If you do raw, try and stay away from chicken and beef as they are the most common allergies. ( Our dog didn't do well on raw food) I always give her extra fish oils and probiotics in her food, Arlo would benefit from the probiotics right now because of all the antibiotics he's been on!
I hope Arlo gets some comfort soon, best of luck to you!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Before Arlo went onto raw he was on a probiotic kibble, yoghurt is another thing on my list of things to try. I rang the vet and they said they don't reccommend any type of flea tablet, on amazon there are quite a few. We did think flea allergy at the begining but I don't know it does sound very similar. Glad it was mentioned beef can also be a trigger. I shall have to read the ingredients again on the turkey, fish and tripe to see if there is any chicken or beef lurking I wish we had a good vet, we changed last year but went back to our current one because the new one seemed really dopey


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Skipper had allergies. I finally had him tested. In addition to certain grass, weeds and trees he was allergic to eggs, dairy, peas, lamb, rice and fish.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Skipper had allergies. I finally had him tested. In addition to certain grass, weeds and trees he was allergic to eggs, dairy, peas, lamb, rice and fish.


How do you manage to avoid all that! Is it anti histamines when you see he is flaring up?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

It wasn't easy finding a food to suit him as just everything had rice in it and then it was finding one without the pea protein too. Natural Balance Duck and Potato work really well for him and anti histamines in the summer. He eventually outgrew the allergies when he was about 8 years old.


----------

